# Do You Smoke?



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Do you smoke cigarettes?


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

Nope.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Where is the option "I tried them and they were disgusting"?


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

No. Not sure why anybody would even start.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Yeh, used to smoke back in the day, quit a long time ago now.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

I used to smoke but quit, hope never to go back to it. NEVER.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

I smoked for 4 years when I was younger. I quit in 2012 and don't see a point in ever starting up again. Although, I do miss that first cigarette of the day.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I tried a couple times. Never really learnt how to inhale properly. I need to learn.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I did a long time ago for a very short amount of time. I was going through a phase and smoking felt like a rebellious thing to do. I stopped eventually because it was gross.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Quit a few years ago


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

naes said:


> Where is the option "I tried them and they were disgusting"?


I would fit this one, too.

I was seven. :eek
My dad left a butt on the nightstand as he was shaving in the bathroom. One puff, and I spent the next fifteen minutes coughing.

35 years later, I still don't know where the smoke goes when they breathe it! It just "disappears" and "comes back". Then, it makes the walls all brown and in need of scraping.....and that's not counting the lungs uke.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

no, its disgusting


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I used to smoke cigarettes but quit in 2002, best thing I ever did for my wallet as well as my health.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*bacon & kippers*

loving canal narrowboats near home for lovely woodsmoke sniff

no paper in flange!

bong! bucket!


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

properly since i was 18, trying to quit now. i cut it down to 3 cigarettes a day for a few months, but ive gone back up to 4 recently.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

I wouldn't smoke.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

No & never will.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes

For those who wondered "why", it's because of the pleasant head rush and it's extremely calming. Feels especially good in the morning, before bed, and at break during work. And on car rides. I guess instead I could just say "literally any time" is a good time for a cigarette.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Virgo said:


> Yes
> 
> For those who wondered "why", it's because of the pleasant head rush and it's extremely calming. Feels especially good in the morning, before bed, and at break during work. And on car rides. I guess instead I could just say "literally any time" is a good time for a cigarette.


Do you care about your long term health?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Nope and I don't plan on it, I've seen how it affects people long term.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Do you care about your long term health?


I do. As long as I'm going to be on this earth, I want to feel good and I want to be independent. In some ways, not particularly. For one, I never want children, so I don't need to worry about that ordeal if I am at risk of dying young. Two, I'm on-and-off suicidal as it is, not to sound messed up or anything. But while I do want to be healthy, I also have no desire to live until I'm in my 80's. I think by then I'll be done with life, lol. But generally, yes, I care about long-term health. I'll quit one day but for the moment I don't think about it much.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Virgo said:


> I do. As long as I'm going to be on this earth, I want to feel good and I want to be independent. In some ways, not particularly. For one, I never want children, so I don't need to worry about that ordeal if I am at risk of dying young. Two, I'm on-and-off suicidal as it is, not to sound messed up or anything. But while I do want to be healthy, I also have no desire to live until I'm in my 80's. I think by then I'll be done with life, lol. But generally, yes, I care about long-term health. I'll quit one day but for the moment I think about it much.


More like 70 but ok :squeeze


----------



## riverbird (Mar 30, 2016)

No, I don't. My parents smoked around me all the time when I was growing up and it probably cured any desire I may have ever had to start.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Both my parents smoked, which was a good example for us not to. None of their 3 kids ever smoked.


----------



## The Notorious D.B.L (Aug 2, 2016)

Haven't smoked for 13 years.

Smoked on and off since the age of 14.

Nasty ****.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

When I was 12 I tried smoking one cigarette and after that never again.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I never had, nor would I. However, I've probably been damaged as if I had, because my mom smoked all when I was growing up, until I was about 12. Being in a smoky room or car wasn't any big deal when I was a kid; today it's enough to make me sick.


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

No, not anymore unfortunately - would love to though as you cant beat a nice smoke first thing in the morning, or after a nice meal, or whenever really, they are great to be honest, I highly recommend them. 

They are extremely dangerous, to your bank balance though these days :-(


----------



## SFC01 (Feb 10, 2016)

Virgo said:


> I do. As long as I'm going to be on this earth, I want to feel good and I want to be independent. In some ways, not particularly. For one, I never want children, so I don't need to worry about that ordeal if I am at risk of dying young. Two, I'm on-and-off suicidal as it is, not to sound messed up or anything. But while I do want to be healthy, I also have no desire to live until I'm in my 80's. I think by then I'll be done with life, lol. But generally, yes, I care about long-term health. I'll quit one day but for the moment I don't think about it much.


Yeah, you'll be alright for another 10 years or so at your age, then think about quitting.


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

SFC01 said:


> Yeah, you'll be alright for another 10 years or so at your age, then think about quitting.


Yep that's the plan


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

No, never have....but sometimes I wonder what it would be like to smoke some herb 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I used to - and a lot. I used to do most things a lot actually - it was all or nothing with me.

I miss them and wish it wasn't bad for you if I'm honest.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

harrison said:


> I used to - and a lot. I used to do most things a lot actually - it was all or nothing with me.
> 
> I miss them and wish it wasn't bad for you if I'm honest.


I was about that when younger too, some of my friends (long ago) never allowed me to try any drugs but they could do themselves, they where all like "no, you can't join us in this, sorry, learn to deal with your _all or nothing_ ****ty attitude and then you can". I couldn't have one cigarette I had to have the whole box in one day, or just one drink... nope, no.


----------



## Loosh (Oct 13, 2015)

Never have, never will.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

LadyApathy said:


> No, never have....but sometimes I wonder what it would be like to smoke some herb
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smoking herb is wonderful! :grin2:

If you are looking for a more.. ehe... legal option... try damiana, wormwood, or passion flower!


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sus y said:


> I was about that when younger too, some of my friends (long ago) never allowed me to try any drugs but they could do themselves, they where all like "no, you can't join us in this, sorry, learn to deal with your _all or nothing_ ****ty attitude and then you can". I couldn't have one cigarette I had to have the whole box in one day, or just one drink... nope, no.


Yeah, I realize now that I was often probably manic. Even up until recently I would do really crazy stuff - so smoking was the least of my problems. It's only the last couple of years since I've been consistently taking my bipolar meds that I've slowed down or been more sensible. I don't really crave them now - but I do get bored.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Never tried. I broke one in half and tasted the insides when I was like 8 years old. That was enough to put me off them forever.


----------



## Rachel NG (Dec 23, 2017)

I tried a few but didn't continue. It was very uncomfortable, especially how light headed it made me and made my head spin. Cigarettes had a much larger effect on me getting high than marijuana did, but also shorter lasting.


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

Nope


----------



## camokay (Dec 10, 2017)

Nein
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

No


----------



## Sylrose (Jul 20, 2017)

No and never plan to.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope and I never will. Especially since I have asthma. I can't even be in the same house with a smoker.


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

yeah I do...


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Never, and I don't get why anyone would start.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hail naw


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't actually. In more ideal circumstances I'd probably do acid, but never any interest in tobacco smoking.


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

Only when I want to look and feel even more sexy


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

yes, around a pack/day...


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

Whys it gotta be so f'ing expensive? Killing yourself should be cheaper.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Pot and Cigars occasionally years back, but never tried cigarettes.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I smoked cigarettes for twenty years, then I quit a year ago by using electronic cigarettes and tapering off. I still take a puff of weed once in a while, but I figure that is inconsequential for my lungs. I still get a slight craving for a cigarette once in a while when I'm anxious or drinking, but it goes away after a few seconds. Sort of just nostalgia really.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

No, I don't.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Took a few puffs when I was a teenager. Proceeded to cough up a lung which was hilarious to my friends at the time. Never touched a cigarette again. Awful. uke


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No, and it's a deal breaker too.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I smoke.. I mainly used to do it only in social situations whenever my friends would have one. But after spending too much time around smokers I am now slightly addicted and do it on my own. I'm trying to quit though before it gets too bad.


----------



## Rhythmbat (Jan 6, 2018)

komorikun said:


> I tried a couple times. Never really learnt how to inhale properly. I need to learn.


this


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Only when I've been on fire.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I've smoked for 10 years now and although I know I should quit, I have no intention of doing so in the near future.

As a decade long smoker I can say with full confidence that I do not reccomend anyone starts.

Smoking is cool though


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I tried them a few times but I have asthma so my body told me no from the off. That said, I've tried some non-tobacco herbal cigs with no nicotine/toxins that are supposed to be quitting aids that had some decent flavours & I used to like the odd flavoured cigarillo from time to time despite paying the price for indulging them when I did. Now I rarely ever even smoke herb anymore, all about the vaporizing options that are available


----------



## Denob (Oct 4, 2015)

I smoke e cigs now i'm trying to quit, only started smoking to be more social


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nope, never have & never will. A lot of my family members did and I've seen all of the negative outcomes, and also how difficult it was for my aunt to quit. No thanks, I've got enough issues.


----------



## peterbutter (Jan 14, 2018)

Smoked pot a couple of times while traveling overseas, but never smoked tobacco.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I smoke the devil's lettuce sometimes. Gotta support his majesty.


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

**** no. Lol My sister asked me once why I don't smoke so I said because I want to breathe easily. It's pointless. Plus, I care about hygiene and being healthy. Don't need a stupid addiction in my life.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Nope never, but still want to try weed. I wouldn't touch narcotics with a 50 foot pole, though.


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

i never smoked since 6-16-2012


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

No, it's disgusting.


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

I quit about a year and a half ago but sometimes miss it.


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

Don’t smoke. Don’t drink. Straight edge for life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

the weird thing about smoking is that the anticipation is a lot more addictive than the actual smoking. Kinda like dessert to think about and look forward to while having my lunch, except the taste isn't as nice


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

No, thankfully. Never been tempted, and obviously never had peer pressure because I had no friends. I hate the smell of it on people, makes me gag.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

Nope, but I did try a cigarette.......... when I was 6. I stole one of my mom's cigarettes and waited until I was alone to light it and I vividly remember how horrible it was, it discouraged me from ever wanting to do that again. What can I say, I've always been a rebel.









rare footage of me at age 6


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Recently I attempted inhaling from a vaporizer. I coughed a lot. Still really shaky/unsure about the whole inhaling thing. I did get high though. So it was a moderate success. Didn't feel that burning feeling like I felt with regular smoking (not tobacco....).


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I used to smoke cigarettes sometimes but thankfully I quit. Smokers over 30 look horrible.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Dec 9, 2017)

mt moyt said:


> properly since i was 18, trying to quit now. i cut it down to 3 cigarettes a day for a few months, but ive gone back up to 4 recently.


That's how I was before I quit. I got down to 2/day then eventually got on and off so often that it just became more of a hassle than it was worth.


----------



## RyanIsNerdy (Apr 20, 2017)

roxslide said:


> Nope, but I did try a cigarette.......... when I was 6. I stole one of my mom's cigarettes and waited until I was alone to light it and I vividly remember how horrible it was, it discouraged me from ever wanting to do that again. What can I say, I've always been a rebel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're hardcore AF!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I quit 13 years ago, after smoking heavily for 10 years.

Then I picked it up again last summer, because I'm an idiot.

Right now I'm like krusty, nic patches all over my body but there may be a spot on my ***.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Should change my answer to other at this point lol.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

I went to a tobacco store today to buy some kratom and someone was smoking a cigarette in the store right in front of me. It smelled horrible and I got a migraine soon after. I've come a long way from when I smoked. Definitely didn't make me crave it, just made me grateful that I quit. I also picture what people will look like when they die of cancer or emphysema now. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## weepingcamellia (Feb 2, 2018)

I started years ago.

I quit almost entirely within a year.

I quit entirely within two years.

They were mostly just a drain of money. Don't recommend.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

No, I never liked cigarettes. I used to smoke weed though, it's a lot more enjoyable :yes.


----------



## hunterjumper11 (Nov 8, 2017)

Imo there should be another option. I've tried them before, but never liked them.


----------



## anonymoususer2 (Feb 13, 2018)

Quit almost a year ago.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm too lame to smoke.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

No, I did try one or two cigarettes at school (smoking was somewhat widespread there), but just found it disgusting. So that habit didn't catch on with me at all.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

naes said:


> Where is the option "I tried them and they were disgusting"?


I voted for the third option, but have added a fourth one to that effect.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Occasionally. Most of the time in social situations. I like the smell of cigarette smoke as strange as that sounds, but seeing how addictive it is makes me keep a close eye out on my tobacco usage. I try not to smoke on two consecutive days or more for example. I've already shown addictive tendencies and not just substance abuse problems. 

Same with weed. I don't see the point in spending so much on weed when it has no affect on me (at least when smoking). Edibles for sure will get to me though. One brownie is more than enough lol.


----------



## Deformed Amygdala (Feb 20, 2018)

no but i smoke weed to cope


----------

